# Legacy of Death Part IV: Darker than the Absence of Light



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2012)

You eventually clear your self with the city guard and various officials, though there is little in the way of official award for uncovering Elvid's demonic plotting. (In part since there is still a general impression that this is all somehow your fault). 

So...you have a partially completed circle of some kind of pattern.

And Nar has the notes of Simon Amber. (Some excerpts behind the button...Lucian...)

[sblock=Amber notes]I will resist this madness that claws at the edge of my mind. These dark waking dreams that have seemed to consume me. It is not merely the death of so many at the Tomb, nor is it the rational, or irrational, implications of the Tome. It is something else, something creeping through the world. I now simply have the faculties to realize it. 

While the cosmos may have many parts, its “one-ness” has been identified as a fundamental characteristic since the time of the first cosmologist in Patheria centuries ago. Ergo, all things that are cosmic in nature are shared throughout, even as the evidence has built that the workings of reality do vary greatly from one bit to another, much like the climate or terrain may change as one travels across Thraeya. So the True Gods have cosmic influence, even if various saints, demon lords, and so forth, may have much narrower and variable power. But now I cannot help but wonder if there could be another cosmos? Of course, there could be anything, but if there is never any chance of interaction or influence, it is a point beyond academic. So the real question is, is there interaction?

To re-enter into that dark shadow would consume me and surely lead to a death more imminent then the one I face…Even as I have freed myself of the Tome—may it sit securely in the Melkar House Library—my obsessions with dark rifts in the cosmos will not abate. I am also now convinced that Acererak had great knowledge of these rifts, even in his decrepit state…..

One may question if Moil ever had any kind of “virtue”, the caliber of its great scholars not withstanding…the fact that not only did it suffer the devastation inflicted on all Demoria, but was also cast into shadow of the most dread kind, presumably has some implications. One may wonder, as a “City of Necromancers” as it was openly referred to in the waning days of Demoria’s great decadence, if its great curse was not in fact self inflicted…Clearly Moil retains some relevance in all this. I know not exactly what. With the Tome, I could almost certainly find my way there.  Yet surely I would only find the most appalling part of the Aether, and even if a mystery was solved, what horrible questions would be raised?

The dark Aetherial stain is too evident. In my darkest paranoia, I wondered if the Tome itself was responsible. It could certainly accelerate the spread!

I write this with some clarity, having set aside the Tome, but not all the thoughts it plagued me with. Somewhere deep in the cosmos, a great flood of necrotic energy has spread through the shadow Aether. One is tempted to point to the action of a god or incarnate, but even that would seem to be insufficient, at least as the direct cause. This would seem to require a great act of death. Beyond that which any Thraeyan may yet imagine. Again, a distant divine war, as written of in ancient texts? For this event seems distant, with the effects slowly filtering through reality. Again, in this moment of some clarity, my own feelings, one could even called visions, of a bizarre and misshaped world, struck by a great cataclysm, a cataclysm to great that it ripped a rift in the cosmos, seems so far-fetched…yet, it remains my best guess. 

I have little doubt that, somehow, others have become aware of this Tome, inspite of my best efforts otherwise. Smedley and his cronies make me nervous. And those shadowy shapes that seem to follow me…just my imagination?

There is a path. There is a nexus. What should be a twisting, turning way no mortal could ever follow through. Like wandering through tracked mountains. But a tunnel has been bored through the Aether. I can no longer dwell on these implications. 

The Tome of Shadows. Rumored from the early Illumarian period. Undoubtedly what I have. But what is it? Whither its core? No obvious author can account for what is there. It is almost certainly taken from a Demorian source, but what Demorian could even know what is there? An extract perhaps, but again from what? [/sblock]


_Link to the last thread: The last two session summaries are on the first page…as is the last set of Tome/Book stuff (if you need help remembering what is going on). 

The out of character thread. 
_


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Amber's notes*

Religion check augmented by the spirits.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 13, 2012)

After sharing the information from Amber's notes with the others, Nar-Heru will scour the tome for 


any hints towards a way to complete the circle
and possible travel to Moil
the "nexus" amber writes about
any more information on the "Smedley" that Amber writes about.

Nar-Heru will include Douvan in the conversation as well, especially concerning, Amber, Smedley, and the tome.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 13, 2012)

Given that Nar is a super-genius, or something, at some point you will probably remember that Smedley Tallhat was Kalarel's real name. 

You eagerly make progress on the circle. You believe that it may very well lead to Moil, as per your earlier hypothesis (again...super-genius). This excites the book and you.

As for what else Amber is going on about...I guess we will see about this whole super-genius thing.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Dark Places*

We know what lurks in shadowy places, don't we, my love?  It sounds like we shall be dealing with denizens of false, unholy life.  <brief cooing at Shayera>  Let's set to work!

<Ghen starts a ritual to create holy water.>


----------



## ecayford (Mar 16, 2012)

"Nar and Ghen, do you see any possible connection between what you've learned here and the rising of my long dead ancestors which currently plagues my clan?  We need to find a way to stop this before our defences are overrun.  Despite or because of my brother's assurances, I do not believe they will long hold."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nar-Heru ponders Forge's question, as he casually tosses a small magical flame from hand to hand.  Spark sits on his shoulder intently following the flame.  As once toss comes close to Spark, a tendril of Flame shoots out from the familar and engulfs the wizard's toy.  Nar-Heru grins and looks up.

"Everything seems to point to that, Forge.  As Amber wrote, necrotic energy seems to be pouring through a tunnel in the aether.  I think we need to follow the tunnel back to it's source which I think might be the lost city of Moil.  Once there, we can shut down the source.  Once I can complete this portal circle, it may take us there.  We also know that the Githyanki involved in some way.  They are after my book, perhaps to stop us from learning more, or to use it themselves."

Nar-Heru seems quite proud of himself as he lectures Forge and anyone else that will listen. 

"If you'll excuse me, I need to get back to my research and preparation "

Nar will spend time with the book, but also will try and create the Burning Gauntlets he's wanted for so long.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucien listens quietly to Nar's dissertation. After thinking silently through things, he blurts "Fire. We'll need more fire."

He then bounds off into the street.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 17, 2012)

*Dazed?*

Ghen appears not to have heard Nar's dissertation or Forge's question.  The flask of potential holy water is sitting idle, and he's grinning vaguely as Shayera nibbles on his ear.  He makes an automated attempt to stir the water without really looking down at it.  As he coos at Shayera, he disappears briefly.  Shayera seems to glow, then Ghen reappears and is glowing.  His wings are briefly visible as he lights up Shayera's ether.  He looks around at everyone, and says:

"I have a plan ... as soon as we return from Moil!  It will be glorious... I hope you will all join me!"

Then, he looks up at Shayera for confirmation, and back down at the holy water.  He continues stirring, uninterrupted by anything that transpired.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 19, 2012)

"That's the spirit, Lucien!  Fire!"


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 19, 2012)

Flaming Bob said:


> Lucien listens quietly to Nar's dissertation. After thinking silently through things, he blurts "Fire. We'll need more fire."
> 
> He then bounds off into the street.




You...and *Ghen*...find this and that. Let me know what you make or buy. 

(the attached includes house rules that supersede what's in the rules as written...this is mostly to make it easier to track these items and keep them useful over a range of levels. This has also been posted on the out of the character thread. EDIT...math error fixed ).


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 19, 2012)

Nar: the gauntlets are a challenge (as they are "uncommon") and take a few days, but 1800 gp/components latter, you finish them. 

Meanwhile days pass...presumably you all make various preparations (and may gain some downtime XP). If there is anything else, do it now...

The circle is nearly complete. It clearly leads out of the mortal world and into the Aether. Nar is also just about ready for the related ritual. A variation of shadow passage (a standard planar portal ritual is still beyond even the mighty Nar at this stage), it will take about 1000 gp in components. The elf may want to start a collection.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 23, 2012)

*one more thing...*

The circle is complete.

Only now does it strike Nar, and probably some of the rest of you.

The Garden of Graves was covered with rune like patterns. The ones that make up this circle are very similar. 

Almost certainly too similar to be a coincidence.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucien's normally scowl-ish countenance is further squished by a look of worried concern.

"Forge, did your people see any runes looked like this during the recent troubles?"


----------



## ecayford (Mar 25, 2012)

Did my post about sending a message to my clan about what we've learned get lost?  Anyway, forge does that.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 26, 2012)

Presumably Forge tried to contact them some weeks back. As you are now in Watercross, not Northall, and your clan is technically past the edge of the civilized wold, this is no small thing. In any case, you pay the courier an exorbitant amount (20 gp), and time passes. (EDIT: with the Wizard's magic it might be easier for Forge to go himself..though probably not cheaper...in any case, you got the response). 

Eventually you receive a reply. They encourage you to continue on your endeavors.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 26, 2012)

Once everyone is prepared and ready to travel, Nar-Heru will perform the ritual and open the portal.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 26, 2012)

"Let us begin."


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 26, 2012)

Nar completes the ritual and uses the 1000 gp in components.

The portal is open. Only shifting shadows are seen on the other side.

Forge begins to lead the party through.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 27, 2012)

Freezing air and a sullen darkness envelop you. For most of you, the only light is a dim and fading one from the circle you just stepped through.

If you could see, a series of fractured black columns come into view. The cracked stone floor slopes steeply down toward an archway opening onto a dead black mist, and above you a partial domed ceiling frames the sky. 

The howling creatures lurching forward to attack are a more immediate concern.

Lucian reacts!


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 27, 2012)

A clanking of small metal objects is heard piercing the cold air as a wave of sharp blades is hurled across the chamber.

"Light professor, we need light!"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 27, 2012)

A light appears on the end of Nar's staff, then a column of flame engulfs the creatures.

Minor Action - Light on end of Staff, range 5.
Move Action - Move back, shift if necessary
Standard action - Scorching Burst


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 27, 2012)

_dyermakers post didn't happen, yet_

Following the instructions of bluer, sprier, undead at the top of the room, (Nar will recognize them as Winter Wights) the now blind zombies below stumble forward in an awkward charge. One falls and actually starts to slide the other way down the steeply slanted floor (towards the opposite side you came in on). Another scrambles over a big rubble pile, some of which also slides away. The third covers the ground, barely.
To the top, the wights manage to make the charge without slipping, but the zombie with them does not, and also slides the wrong way. 

(Yes, there are issues with moving around). 

Two zombies claw at the Halfling. They have little chance of hitting. 

The wights attacking *Forge*…one does not come close…but one puts his cold claw in a bad, bad place. (55 dmg!).

(you can all go (again in the case of Lucian). you cannot attack what you cant see. click, click, click the map).


----------



## ecayford (Mar 27, 2012)

Understandably enraged, Forge bellows his dwarven war cry and unleashes holy hell on the undead. 

Uses reactive surge to spend a healing surge. Minor to use form of winter's herald (plus 1 AC, resist 5 cold and difficult terraign within two squares only for enemies. Move to use shielded sides for another plus two to ac and reflex. action point to use come and get it. Standard action to use form of winter's herald attack. He has a free action second wind if he's bloodied again which he'll definately use.

Edit: Come and get it doesn't get the plus 10. Assuming I hit the zombie not next to me, he moves to me. One or two extra form of winter's herald attacks there. Sorry. Assuming I hit whatever ended up next to me they are immobilized, save ends. Miss is immobilized til end of my next turn and half damage.

Plus 21 assumes combat advantage, plus 19 otherwise.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 27, 2012)

*Forge*, you wallow in your rage. You pull one zombie to you and hit three of them twice. They shrug off some of your cold damage, but still get hurt, especially the one that you counter-crit. (and there _it_ flies....).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Redux*

Nar-Heru taps his staff on the floor and  end is awash in magical flames, casting a magical light about the room.  A small part of the flame breaks off, and you recognize the form of Spark.  Nar-Heru then waves his staff towards the zombies and wights around Forge.  "Burn, abominations!" They are engulfed in flames. 

Minor - Light (5 sqaures), Minor-Summon Familiar Standard:fire shroud, burst 3, enemies only, ongoing 5 fire on hit.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 28, 2012)

You engulf the Winter Wights in fire! They stagger and burn with ghastly howls.

Through the smoke and flame Nar can still see the cold gleam in their eyes, a cold gleam aimed right at him.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 28, 2012)

Buckthorn fires two arrows into the zombie closest to him while Ghen, who seems slightly distracted, or perhaps disturbed by the dark energies of this place, unleashes sacred flame on the much damaged wight in front of Forge....

Yep, Ghen is pretty out of it. On the other hand, the devastating shots continue, as the halfling sinks an arrow right into the Zombies head.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 28, 2012)

Lucian follows up with a thrown dagger…he is lucky the magic dagger bothers to return to him at all.

Literally stuck with Forge, the 4 undead continue the battle of Winter. Cold blackfire engulfs the hand of one—mixing with the Nar fire—and again he _touches_ *Forge* (role 19). The dwarf is dazed and taking ongoing 10 cold and necrotic (so no DR, save ends both), and takes 20 damage (not quite bloodied, but I will trigger the 2ndWind now). 

The others look at Nar. But they are still stuck. The other Wight misses, but the two zombies rip into the *dwarf* with their claws (40 damage, slowed…but wait). One also unleashes the foul breath of Moil. Lucian and Forge are affected (9 damage, Lucian slowed, Forge now immobile). But it looks at Nar. 

The other two carefully advance this time, one walking right by Forge.

They move next to Nar. 

Forge: Bloodied, Dazed, Ongoing 10, Immobile|-65 hp – 2HS |AP, 2ndWnd, RctSrg, FOWH, FOWHAt, C&GI
Nar: FrShrd
Lucian: Slowed| -9 hp |BlBrg

Wights: one still immobile, one still on fire
Zombie: one still immobile

_Please post by Friday morning_.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Forge shakes his head attempting to recover from the unholy unslaught.

Recovering his wits, he unleashes a devastating flurry of cruelly effective strikes, severing ancient sinew and bone, hobbling or completely laying low all his path.

He has his shield ready to block any blockable attack (imm. int. -4 to attack roll). (shielded sides wasn't on my list of actions taken and it wasn't clear if this was taken into account on their attacks.  If it wasn't he uses his minor to trigger it now.  Prevents flanking combat advantage too btw)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 28, 2012)

Lucien fades into the shadow cast by Ghen, reappearing behind the northern wight. (Shadow step)

"Burn...."




NOTE: The teleport is intended to have the northern wight south of Lucien and flanked by him and Forge.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 29, 2012)

"Forge, you'll want to duck."

A mighty spray of flames erupts from Nar-Heru's hand surrounding all the zombies, wights, and Forge.  Then with a tap of his staff, a fiery Magma Beast appears behind the 3 zombies in front of him.  He then shifts back behind Ghen and up (shift 2 with Magma Beast present), leaving little Spark to cover his retreat.

Then he gathers himself for another attack.  Concentrating on the Wight currently on fire, he summons more fire to engulf and spread!

Standard: Burning Hands v. Reflex half damage on miss (ongoing fire Wight takes +4 damage from all fire attacks)
Minor: Summon Magma Beast
Move: Shift 2 Up-Left and Up, Spark Stays
Action Point
Standard: Fanning the Flames on burning wight, +5 ongoing if hit, secondary burst 1 from him.
Magma Beast Intrinsic Attack, adj. Zombie of his choice. (If Hit, 5 ongoing Fire, slowed save ends both)


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 29, 2012)

Forge, your axe cuts all around you.

Lucian, you skewer and burn the wight.

Nar, fire is everywhere! Including on Forge, who is friendly FIRED twice and hit once. Note that when you take your long shift, you feel how easy it would be start rolling towards the other side of this tower floor. 

Both Wights and one Zombie are “ichored”. Several are slowed.


----------



## Buckthorn (Mar 30, 2012)

Buckthorn will use Spray of Arrows, centering the close blast 3 to try to get as many enemies as he can.  He'll name the closest enemy to him as his Quarry.  

Wow, lousy rolls.  That's what I get for not posting.  Well, for what it's worth half damage for the daily.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 30, 2012)

Luckily you get to roll to hit each target so all may not be lost!


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 30, 2012)

He has a point there.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 30, 2012)

Buckthorn fires 4 more arrows.

Ghen casts healing word on Forge and uses sacred flame.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 30, 2012)

Buckthorn hits twice. Ghen also hits. One wight is nearing total destruction. 

Forge is unbloodied, for now.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 30, 2012)

*Blood and ichor*

A zombie claws forge and then unleashes its horrendous soul sucking breath on all but Buckthorn (DM rolls pretty well…breath crit on Ghen….39 damage on Forge). A wight tries to finish the job…(that’s the dark side, roll 18…37 damage, 32 after DR). The *dwarf drops*.

They rest run right over Forge's body to get to Nar. Ghen misses as one runs up. One makes contact, but the Wight misses with its blackfire (lucky…) and Nar manages to use his magic to deflect ones attack and push it back. 

Another zombie, without much better to do, moves up and attacks Ghen. Hits (ouch, 26 dmg). 

They shake off some but not all conditions. 

(you have been hit by various movement limiting attacks, which were cumulative…)

_Please post by early Monday_

Buckthorn SpOArws
*Forge*: down, Immobile |negative 8 hp, – 3HS |AP, 2ndWnd, RctSrg, FOWH, FOWHAt, C&GI, ShldSds, ThOBlds, 
Nar: bloodied, Immobile | -33hp| AP, BrnHnds, FrShrd, SmMgBst, FtFls, RplShld
Lucian: Slowed| -9 hp |BlBrg, ShStp, IfWrth
*Ghen*: bloodied, Slowed |-43 hp | HlWrd

Wights: both ichored, one still immobile
Zombie: one ichored, one still immobile


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 1, 2012)

*And on this day*

Oh, I forgot to add:

The Great Shadow Dracolich of Moil, for which these undead are mere thralls, arrives and hits all of you with its horrid Great Shadow Dracolich of Moil Dragonbreath. You all loose 2 healing surges, take ongoing 20 cold, necrotic, purple, and shadow damage, are restrained, and blinded (1 save after each short rest or every 5 minutes).

Map: the Great Shadow Dracolich of Moil takes up most of it. 

[sblock=how ghen leaves  the game]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









....just remember, its funny, because its (almost) true....[/sblock]


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckthorn will take a five foot step backward (South) and name the zombie closest to him as his Quarry.  He will shoot at two enemies, the Zombie, his Quarry, and the Wight on Forge.  

He'll say a silent prayer to Rhyesa that the momentary vision of the Great Shadow Draco Lich spewing purple damage  :-O was in fact a cruel prank of the gods.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 2, 2012)

Lucien vanishes, reappearing to the east of the wight threatening Nar. A shadowy image lashes out at the wight.  (If the strike hits) the creature instantly disappears, then turns up standing to the left of the magma beast. (target is dazed until the end of my next turn)

Action point: The tiefling kneels over Forge in an attempt to stop the dwarf's bleeding.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 2, 2012)

If the wight is still there after Lucien's attack, Nar will push it back with a spectral Ram (push 3 on a miss), if not, Nar will target the Zombie adjacent to him.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 2, 2012)

Save vs immobilized if not healed.  If healed, will stand and attack.

Don't know why it rolled twice.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckthorn, you skewer the zombie next to you. The Wight on Forge is destroyed, and explodes in icy black fire! (all but Lucian takes 23 damage and ongoing 10 cold and necrotic).

Lucian, you send the Wight. Nar, you send the zombie near you (but don’t damage it), the beast burns the other zombie. 

_Full update delayed till Tuesday. _


----------



## ecayford (Apr 3, 2012)

Death save


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 3, 2012)

Lucian, vigorously rubs Forges legs…or something…(use your heal for his save vs immobile…). 

Ghen: As if just going through the motions, calls forth his spirit, granting Forge a surge and healing himself. He then turns undead.


EDIT: We see why he is acting funny, Varun has possessed him! He turns all the zombies (the Wight is missed), destroying one of them! (note that he doesn’t heal quite as much, only 21…)

Forge your back (you can keep that save for the ongoing), but the turn is done.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 3, 2012)

The stuck zombie looks suspiciously at Forge, and realizes he is alive! Its attack is stopped by Forges shield, and it takes 13 damage in turn, leaving it ichored.  It retaliates with its foul breath of moil, which only affects Ghen, leaving him immobile.

The dazed Wight just misses the Halfling. 

_Please post by Thursday morning_

Buckthorn: ongoing 10 cold and necrotic | -24 hp | SpOArws
*Forge*: bloodied|21 hp, – 4HS |AP, 2ndWnd, RctSrg, FOWH, FOWHAt, C&GI, ShldSds, ThOBlds, ShldEBlk
Nar: bloodied, Immobile, ongoing 10 cold and necrotic | -56hp| AP, BrnHnds, FrShrd, SmMgBst, FtFls, RplShld
Lucian: Slowed| -9 hp |AP, BlBrg, ShStp, IfWrth
*Ghen*: bloodied, immobile |-53 hp | HlWrd, HlSprt, TrnUd

1 Wight: dazed, ichored
3 Zombies: all immobile, one ichored


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 3, 2012)

What Buckthorn sees behind him:


----------



## ecayford (Apr 3, 2012)

Forge will rise up hacking away at the zombie as he does so.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 3, 2012)

The ichor flows and splats


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 4, 2012)

"I could use some healing over here!"

Hoping that he can help end the battle, Nar-Heru fights on, raining down fire on the two zombies at the top (scorching burst).  The magma beast attack the wight next to him.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 4, 2012)

He burns the two zombies even as the deathly cold drives him to the edge of collapse. He shakes it off, for now


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Buckthorn will shift one square to the left (west?) to get some space from the wight and will shoot with Twin Strike.  Buckthorn will take a second to gawk at the scene behind him.  "I've seen many strange, awe inspiring sights in my travels of late.  But this one takes the cake.".  He'll make the wight his Quarry.  Buckthorn will also use interrupt Close Combat Shot if an enemy enters a square adjacent to him.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 5, 2012)

The tiefling pulls his dagger and lets fly at the wight.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucian and Buckthorn you rip into the dazed Wight (I added 12 to Lucians damage…).
Its tough, but you draw forth its last ichor. It explodes in black fire! Everyone is hit. It is so cold…(17 dmg plus ongoing cold 10). 

Nar drops. (The beast stays, -17 hp, for now…which is arguably inconsistent with my Form of Winter…ruling).

Varun continues to run through the shifter. He calls forth his mantle of glory. You each spend a healing surge. (rolls 6…3, oh well). One zombie is affected.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 6, 2012)

Zombie on forge claws into the dwarf (21 dmg). Two then carefully advance on…Ghen! A prone Nar misses one as it goes by. One zombie claws for Ghen, slips, and ends up sliding on the slanted floor to the center column. The other hits, and follows up with its miserable breath. Ghen and Forge are affected. The zombie seems to reclaim a bit of ichor. 

Forge, is, again, on the brink.

Buckthorn: ongoing 10 cold and necrotic | 63 hp, -1 HS | SpOArws
*Forge*: bloodied, slowed, ongoing 10 (4) cold and necrotic |1 hp, – 5HS |AP, 2ndWnd, RctSrg, FOWH, FOWHAt, C&GI, ShldSds, ThOBlds, ShldEBlk, Bsh&Pml
Nar: bloodied, prone, Immobile, ongoing 10 cold and necrotic |16 hp, -1 HS| AP, BrnHnds, FrShrd, SmMgBst, FtFls, RplShld
Lucian: ongoing 10 cold and necrotic | -5 hp, -1 HS |BlBrg, ShStp, IfWrth, ShdTndrls
*Ghen*: bloodied, immobile, ongoing 10 cold and necrotic |18hp, -1 HS | HlWrd, HlSprt, TrnUd, Mntl Gly 


_See you Saturday at 10:30 AM_


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 11, 2012)

They finally manage to finish of the last zombies. These are not the only corpses in the room. 

Three pale figures, with fine features, black clothes, and pieces of silver stuck in various places, lie in the room. A raven emblem can be found on some of their clothes. 

The party pieces together that these are members of a shadow dwelling race known to serve an incarnate called the “Raven Queen”. But they—really—don’t know much else. No magic is used to learn more. 

As the adventurers catch their breath, the unpleasantness of where they have arrived becomes more evident. Its brutally cold. And the necrotic energy seeping through everything saps the power of Ghen’s healing. 

As in the shadow rift, their moods are also altered. Over the next 24 hours or so Nar will be strangely unconcerned, Buckthorn’s covetousness will come out (a coincidence that absent Randy may appreciate), Forge would go from being (more) disagreeable to (even more) lethargic. Lucian would at first shake off the effects before his natural paranoia kicks in. Ghen, again and somewhat appropriately, will be distracted from it all.  

They continue. Moil, at least this part of it, seems to be a series of ancient black towers coated in blacker ice and connected by crumbling bridges. The towers contain remnants of long lost times, but perhaps not the great storehouse of dark lore or vast treasure that may have been hoped for. At least not the ones that the party begins to explore. 

In the distance at one point they see:



> a vast wall of mist suddenly rise, its roiling interior lit with a green glow. Dark tendrils lash the rubble strewn ground as if searching for something, and the sound of screaming comes faintly on the dark wind.








_Forge is not pictured_

Forge leads the way…in running back to a tower! The thing, the Tortured Vestige, goes elsewhere. 

The shadow giant on the other hand goes right up to them. Stepping out of the darkness and attacking with its great sword and dark shadow magic. Nar calls forth a wall of fire and Forge and Ghen (practically driven to berserker rage) goes toe to toe…but the Giant is powerful. So Lucian uses some shadow magic of his own, and sends it right off the bridge.

Almost. 






As the giant clings on the side, the do everything they can to push him…but he holds on. So Ghen dismisses him. As it is stuck deeper in the dark Aether, the party alternates healing themselves and trying to grease and or break off the edge were the giant was hanging to make a fall more likely.

He returns, he doesn’t fall! But they keep trying…he goes (so many saves…). Falling 100 feet into a deadly necrotic bog. 

They look for shelter and discuss more healing. About 10 seconds later the shadow giant is back. And it returns the favor.

Badly wounded Forge and Lucian go over the side, landing in the deadly bog and dying fast. Ghen’s spirit goes down, but can’t do much. The other three debate: kill the giant or save the other two? The giant takes immense damage, but also dishes it out. They don’t kill it. They jump, floating down with Nar’s ring, until Buckthorn is able to pull them into a crevice above the bog. 

The other two are just saved. Though, if it hadn’t been for the spirit shielding Forge, and Lucian’s necrotic resistance, they wouldn’t have been. 

They find a room in a tower, ward it, and rest.

The next day they continue their exploration. They come to a tower full of corpses, that begin combining into one great mass!

Forewarned by Lucian, they mostly avoid the deadly barrow and hail damage upon it. It is dispersed soon enough.






The animated parts of ancient moil are another story. Golems of street, wall, and hearth assault the party and give no end of trouble. The wizard calls forth both a wall of fire and a zone of dark illusionary energy. The cleric uses his most powerful healing. In return the wall becomes, well, a wall, then makes a crushing tumble, the hearth explodes in flames (which the wizard kindly recharges) and the streets pound them into the pavement. The wizard is gravely hurt. But they defeat the urban golems eventually.

They continue. They find a spire now sheared off and totally open to the sky. In the middle is a wide platform, on which stone glows. They investigate. It is warded…and it’s a teleport, somewhere. Which may be useful, as by this point they think that Nar may not be able to get them back otherwise. 

Then the vestige appears. 



> A great shapeless mist suddenly flares at the end of the bridge, its roiling mass of tendrils and ghostly faces lit from within by an unearthly green glow. A host of voices scream in a twisted chorus of pain and fear as it attacks.




They attack it, but seem to do little damage. Both Forge and Buckthorn are sucked into it, and lucky to escape. Nar comes really close to death, but with the help of the others, the wards are removed and they jump through.

Floating into another horror.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 11, 2012)

> You land within a vast domed chamber. A circle of runes in the ceiling marks the portal through which you've just passed. Your eye is drawn to a great green face carved into the stone of the floor beside you. The graven image of a horned devil stares up blindly eyes blank, mouth opened to reveal a space of dead black within it. A single word has been scrawled into stone beneath the face: "Devourer."
> 
> This darkness swallows the light of the glowing runes that cover the walls here-the same sort of sigils you saw in the Garden of Graves. Glowing stone archways are set around the chamber, each with white mist swirling inside it. Between the arches, some twenty well-rotted humanoid corpses hang from the ceiling, entwined by chains that drip black ichor to the floor.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 11, 2012)

*Assessment*

Religion plus Speak with Spirits.
Perception.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 11, 2012)

The spirits don't think that devil face is the least bit religious. 

Examining the floor, you actually find tracks to some of the archways, which must be _somewhat_ recent. 

(see attached. For your convenience I have numbered the archways, tracks, also indicated on the map, lead to 1, 2, 6, 8, and 9)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 12, 2012)

*Eenie Meenie*

Minie Moe

Path #9.  It seems as good as any other to me.  Shall we?


----------



## ecayford (Apr 12, 2012)

Perhaps we should attempt a well concealed and defended rest before we move on?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Good point Forge.  Let examine this room a little more closely as well."

Nar-Heru examines the demonic face in the floor, searching for more signs of a link to Acerack's tomb.  He'll consult the book as necessary.  Looking to determine if this is a poor copy or actually related.  Perhaps similar magic?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 12, 2012)

There isn't just the face. There are also ten _mist filled_ archways.

Returning to the devil...there are three things:

-your magical analysis confirms that there is a sphere of darkness in the mouth...one that would likely be very unpleasent to come into contact with. Much like the _sphere of annihilation_ that infamously resided in the devil mouth in the Tomb, and that you largely avoided.

-A major feature of the face _is_ different...what is it??

-Are those knicks or scrapes about the edge?


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 13, 2012)

Is the mist just white, or are there various colors of mist?  Can Buckthorn discern from the tracks on the floor which of the archways are getting the most traffic?  Also, can he tell from the tracks how recent they are (days, weeks, months, years).  Nature / Perception.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Defense*

(to DM) There is a circle around the demon face.  Is it a raised dais or is it a magical circle?

(to others) (if it's a magical circle) Do we wish to disrupt it?

(general) Didn't we rest just before coming here?  I thought we spent the night in a crevace on the tower and used Create Campsite.  Or was that before the ethereal howling spirits attacked?

(to others) Should we send Shayera through the mist to investigate?  We might learn what's back there... or it could alert something on the other side to come through and attack.

(very quietly at the wizard's ear) What rituals do you have?  We have a sense of dark foreboding here.  Certain rituals might help.  None that we have apply to what we're thinking.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 13, 2012)

(If the circle's not magic) Lucien closely inspects the demon head, looking for hidden latches, catches and doors. He pays close attention to the scrapes around it, hoping for a clue as to where one might find a batch of ill-hidden jink, or an extra doorway. 


(If the circle is magic) The thief pulls a shuriken, spins it across his hand and whispers to Ghen "How 'bout we wake it up at range, eh?"

Either way, he'll look over the face and compare/contrast to the one(s) in the tomb.

EDIT: It's +1 with the Elf nearby, right? I've never had to worry about perception before.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 13, 2012)

The tracks look relatively recent. 

*You *rested, then ran into the pile of bodies, the grumpy streets and wall, and the big enraged spirit thing by the portal (most you have done in one day in a while).

There is no "magic" circle around it that you know of. Its a dais some inches high. 

Speaking of wake-up-something about the face _looks_ different

EDIT: as for the scrapes, some one in metal armor climbing in? Who knows what became of them.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 13, 2012)

"I think we should rest before we get ourselves into too much more trouble.  After, we I can take a look at how one of these poor fellows died, and some other try some other tricks as well."

Magic circle ritual naming all type (-5 to roll).

should have been +12, not minus 5 (17-5).  So we are protected from level 14 and lower creatures.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 13, 2012)

(DM roles behind screen). Someone on their watch...say Buckthorn, sees some shifting, wraithlike, figures. They do not enter the circle. 

You complete your rest. Its cold, but not like Moil. 

The room, with its devil face, misted archways, hanging bodies...all remain.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 14, 2012)

"Now let's see what happened to one of these poor souls."

Nar-Heru chants and motions around one of the corpses, generating a vision of what occurred in the last moments (4 rounds due to roll) before death. (Lsst Sight Vision ritual)


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 15, 2012)

either from the time they have spent hanging here, or the magic of this place, the ritual reveals nothing.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 15, 2012)

*Exploration*

Now that we are rested, should we probe?  We can throw a few rocks into the mist or into the mouth to see if they are altered.  We can send Shayera to have a look.  

Shayera appears at the entrance to archway #10.
Ghen pulls a leaf out of his pocket.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 15, 2012)

your in position...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 16, 2012)

"Wait!" Nar-Heru pulls a scroll out of his backpack, examines it and confirms it's the correct one, then performs the ritual.  A translucent blue hand appears and floats about the room.  Nar-Heru ask the hand "Which portal should we go through?"

Scroll of Hand of Fate...


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 16, 2012)

_You have 10 minutes and two more questions for that ritual._

*Ghen*, as the spirit comes within 5 feet of an arch, three of its stones glow with a pulsing blue-white light-one at the lower left, one at the lower right, and one at the apex.

Then the glowing blue  hand appears (based on Nar's question, it will pick the arch with the highest reward...lowest risk...whatever that means). It points right at the arch Ghen, or at least the spirit, was heading for.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 16, 2012)

Lucien begins looking around the room nervously. "I get the deep suspicion there's a floating skull hiding in there somewhere." 

The tiefling hoists the throwing blade he;s been juggling, takes aim at the open mouth of the demon and recklessly tosses it in. He listens carefully for the sounds that emanate. A splash? A metal on stone clanking? Nothing?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nar-Heru poses his second question to the Hand. "Which stone should we press first?"


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 16, 2012)

The blade disappears, ominously and quietly. 

The face itself...there is still something about it that is different or distinct.

The hand makes a funny gesture. (No, not that gesture). It doesn't point at a stone. It is not "halt", maybe more like "whichever".

Edit: or "whatever"


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 17, 2012)

Buckthorn will approach the archway Ghen or the spirit was heading for.  Ok, the spirits seem to indicate this is the archway we should go through.  The one with the lowest risk / highest reward.  It also seemed to suggest it didn't matter which stone we press.  I assume we need to press a stone?  

Buckthorn will examine the stones (he'll try Dunegeoneering this time) to see if he can figure out what the stones do or if there is a mechanism of some kind that the stones trigger or disable.

Unless his dungeoneering check reveals something more insightful.... he will take the plunge and advise the rest of the party to stand back.  He'll wait for others to step back from the archway.  He'll then tap the lower left hand stone.  If nothing happens he will step through the arch.

"Why not, I didn't come all this way to not go through the strange misty filled archway...."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 17, 2012)

*Stoned*

<Ghen seems not to notice Buckthorn at first while he's staring starry-eyed at Shayera.  Then, as if suddenly called to attention, he sees what the little dude is up to.>

Do you think these stones are like the ones we pressed back in that other place...?  the place where the owlbears ate the horses?  The face is similar and the mists are similar.  Perhaps the pattern of stones is similar, too.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 17, 2012)

Ghen, its  a good question (and maybe figuring out other similarities or differences...).

Buckthorn: you walk in. You suddenly feel a lurching...and find yourself perilously close to the green devil face in the middle of the room! You avoid its deadly sphere of darkness, but feel like _something_ has changed, specifically with you, but can't quite tell what.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 17, 2012)

Does Forge notice anything different about the ranger?  Perception with elf bonus.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does Buckthorn look a little more womanly?

"In the tomb of horrors, we needed to press the stones in a specific order in to dispel the mist and safely travel through the arches."  Nar-Heru summons his Mage HandTM and presses the 3 stones in various combinations (from several squares away).


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 17, 2012)

Other then some evident agitation, neither of you notice anything has changed.

You begin pressing the stones (say LR, LL, T; T, LR, LL; LL, T, LR...). Not much seems to happen.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 17, 2012)

Lucien Carefully looks into the demon's mouth. "Hmph. So much for low risk. Maybe _this_ is the gateway out of here?"


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

Jumping into the mouth _as is_ might not be.  (and of course, there was the things you may have notice before about the devil head). 

Maybe you should ask the wizard, he is always holding back critical details.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 18, 2012)

A disturbing sound begins emanating from the tiefling's throat and spreads across the darkened chamber, sounding for all the planes like the buzzing of what a demonic locust might sound like. A more than casual observer may notice this odd growling seems to be directed towards the elf. 

"What do you think of _this _as a possible gate, professor?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 18, 2012)

"The eyes appear different on this version of the devil than the one in the tomb.  Perhaps you should take a closer look at them?"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 18, 2012)

A closer look is taken. Carefully, so as not to fall in to anything.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

As Lucian may have missed before...



> Speaking of wake-up-something about the face _looks_ different















_Let me know what you are doing, and please do something_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nar-Heru ask the Hand of Fate his 3rd question: "How do we open the Devil's eyes?"


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

The blue hand floats over an eye, makes a fist, and hits it a few times.

It then vanishes.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2012)

"That's my cue!"  Forge give the devil a wack in the eye.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

The stone is quite hard, and it may take a few whacks (edit, yes, the attack above just missed...I'll just assume he tries again). *Forge* also gets some eldritch backlash (damage as rolled).

However, with those whacks, the outer stone cracks, and beneath it is the carved eye with pupil as on the devil face back in the first tomb!

Then you realize (with all the high perception scores standing about) the dark sphere in the mouth seems to vanish!

But.....almost as soon as the eye is revealed, the outer stone starts to grow back!


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's try this again Lucien.  Forge throws a rope to Lucien and ties his end around his waist hoping the theif remembers their latest experience on the bridges of Moil.  Before the eye closes, the dwarf leaps into the closing maw!


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

(the thing closes in just a round)

Forge, you tie the rope and throw it, then leap (two moves and a minor...if I was to nitpick...). Fortunately, you manage to straddle the maw as the eye closes and the dark sphere returns.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2012)

Forge straps his shield to his back pulls and lights a torch and wails on the eye again, hoping for it to open so he can drop the torch down the hole.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2012)

He does it again, and takes a little more damage.

The torch drops about 20 feet to a floor below! But again, the closure and the sphere.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 19, 2012)

forge does it again and follows bracing himself for the fall.  he puts on his shield as soon as he drops.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 20, 2012)

Buckthorn will try shooting at the eye.  Perhaps we can avoid some of the eldritch damage?  If someone would like to stand by the gaping maw and wait while I attempt to shoot at the eye, perhaps I can keep the eye open if someone else wants to follow forge?  Buckthorn will attempt to shoot at the eye (after Forge is safely away) and some other brave soul is positioned to hop into the devil's maw.  (edit damage should be a plus 7, not minus - fat fingered)


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 20, 2012)

Forge cracks it for a third time, and before he can be stopped, or shot, leaps through. Then the sphere returns and the rope snaps.

The dwarf is on the other side.

Buckthorn opens fire. The eye cracks, but closes to quickly for the sphere to disapear. It seems to require a good pummeling.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucien draws his sword. "Professor, that feather fall spell affect more than one person?" Position is taken over the eye to strike. "I'll whack at it, the rest of you get in there."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 21, 2012)

"Let's try it.  Buckthorn and Ghen, jump with me."

Nar-Heru will activate the ring to slow the group's descent.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 22, 2012)

Once the eyelid bursts, Lucien uses Shadow Stalk (minor action) on the halfling. When the trio begin to pass through (still adjacent to the tiefling), he teleports three squares down into the chamber.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 22, 2012)

Its takes 3 times apparently, but Lucian also breaks an eyelid, and you all make it through. Forge is there. (I assume...)

You are at the bend in a tunnel. You can go (lets call it) north, or east. East seems to lead to a room?


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 22, 2012)

Buckthorn follows with Nar Heru (think that was assumed from last DM post).  "Shall we go East to the room?"  

Buckthorn will listen for any noises. (Perception).


----------



## ecayford (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed Buckthorn.  Usual formation with Lucien in the lead?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 23, 2012)

The chamber turns out to be just 10-15 feet away. Neither Buckthorn nor Lucian notice any motion or hear anything.

In terms of the chambers contents:

Cracked onyx altars are set around the crumbling chamber, each piled high with a cluster of blackened skulls.

The chamber goes for at least 60 feet east.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nar-Heru summons Spark and sends towards the nearest altar.  Once Buckthorn/Lucian has followed and declared the path safe, Nar-heru will approach the altar and inspect it.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 24, 2012)

Forge will remain within 15 feet of the wizard.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 24, 2012)

(by email)

Buckthorn carefully enters the somewhat oddly shaped room.

(you can see a hall beyond with some doors and another possible exit, together with the skull altars)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nar-Heru examines the SW altar for magical effects.  He won't touch it.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 24, 2012)

he examines the grizzly pile of skulls, detecting no magic beyond the necrotic energy that permeates this place....then, with a clear shift



> The stillness of dusty stone replaces the dread darkness. Emptiness pervades a desolate ruin, its decaying walls untouched by life or magic.




This seems familiar....but_ how_ familiar?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 24, 2012)

without handling anything, the skulls are inspected for any noticeable deformities: cracks suggesting heads were bashed in, eye sockets filled in, teeth pulled, arcane symbols etched into the foreheads....


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 24, 2012)

Suddenly you see things as you never did before...like the weird look at Nar's face. anyways...

you also see a bunch of skulls. If anything, they are in pretty good shape, given the decrepit state of the room and most of the once impressive onyx altars. They are from a range of races...not all humanoid, and many you don't know.

Then, in the midst of the ones on the northeast-most altar...there may be something that is not a skull...


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 25, 2012)

Buckthorn will cautiously and quietly (Stealth) approach the Northeast altar (examining the floor for traps as he goes) (Dungeoneering) and carefully look at at from one square away and without touching anything (Perception).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 25, 2012)

A more thorough examination is made of the not-quite-a-skull.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 25, 2012)

Remembering their prevelance in the last tomb, Forge will search the perimeter for any secret doors.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucian: these are strangely shaped skulls of metalic dragons...or long bracers shaped like dragon skulls. Definitely your style. Then suddenly you see this covetous little halfling _creeping_ towards them...and this isn't just your _phobia_...

*Forge*: you check around the room, and find nothing...but there is the hall going to the east. There are visible doors on each side, and it seems to end in a dead end. Check it out?

Nar: seems to remain stunned by his vission. Or maybe he just doesn't care. 

*Ghen*: Wanders into the room, still seemingly distracted. Though the skulls encourage him to brandish his unique great sword of disruption. 

Mental status:

Buckthorn: covetous (cannot flank)
Forge: Lethargic (flipped, +2 Fort)
Ghen: distracted (flipped, +4 init)
Lucian: Phobic (flipped, +1 defenses)
Nar: Unconcerned (-2 reflex).


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 25, 2012)

double post


----------



## ecayford (Apr 25, 2012)

Forge will go examine the doors for traps and to see if they are locked.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 25, 2012)

The rusted iron doors are stuck, not necessarily locked.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 26, 2012)

hmmm.  i suppose they open outwards and shoot spears into my chest.

wizard, get over here and check these out when youre done daydreaming.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nar-Heru follows Lucian to examine the odd skull/bracers.  He will examine them carefully, looking for any connection to "the book".  He'll also wander over in Forge's direction, and scan the doors for magical traps.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 27, 2012)

So what was that vision about? 

Nar finds no traps. The bracers are probably magical. Nothing to be concerned about here. 

Lucian, now its the elf! You have to watch these people.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 29, 2012)

Buckthorn, though covetous, will step away from the bracers noticing Lucian eyeing them.  "They are your's my friend."  Buckthorn noticing Forge checking out the doors, will join Forge.  "Perhaps we should check for traps?"  Buckthorn will take a look for any traps on the doors.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 29, 2012)

The rusty doors are still stuck. They are amazingly well inspected.

Are those bracers still sitting there?

And Nar just keeps holding back.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 29, 2012)

After waiting for the halfling to focus completely elsewhere, Lucien quietly sneaks the bracers into his bag before moving towards the door.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 30, 2012)

Allright gents, here goes.  Forge will attempt to for the door to the right (east) open.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 30, 2012)

(I will assume that means north. The other door is south. East is a deadend. I will repost the map when I get a chance).

A tunnel leads north, then forms a "T". Each end of which is dead-end.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 30, 2012)

Forge will cautiously approach the T intersection searching for traps and other dangers as well as secret doors.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 30, 2012)

Forge alternates between thinking its full of traps! to a strange lethargy, which makes him want to sit down and eat a sandwich.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 1, 2012)

Nar-Heru shakes the strange vision from his mind and follows his companions through door.  When he sees Forge staring at his feet, he checks the intersection and dead ends for traps and secret doors.


----------



## ecayford (May 1, 2012)

"Wizard, isn't there something you can do to find secret doors?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 1, 2012)

"Yes, Yes.  If the tiefling and the halfling are too busy fighting over those skulls, I can take a look."  Nar-Heru will Detect Secret Doors.  If none are found he suggest to Forge that he break down the other door and we look there.


----------



## TerraDave (May 1, 2012)

(you should probably roll, but anyways...assuming you roll well enough). 

No such doors are detected in the "T" hall.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 1, 2012)

Buckthorn will check for secret doors, both at the end of the hall to the South and North at the "T" intersection that dead ends and in the chamber.  He will check floors, walls, and ceilings.  To confirm - there are no unopened doors.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 2, 2012)

The tiefling, wary of the halfling's insipid scheming, motions to the unopened door. "'Ey Forge, what say we open this and get movin' eh?

The door is thoroughly checked for surprises prior to his attempt.

EDIT: Oh look....a twenty.


----------



## TerraDave (May 2, 2012)

Its a rusted iron door that will need a bit of oomph to open. There is not traps on it.

(20 bonus) Lucian also thinks the deadend in the main hallway to the east is also just that, a dead end.


----------



## TerraDave (May 2, 2012)

Ghen gets board, kicks open the door, and reveals a 15 by 10 room with no exits.

He searches it.

EDIT: oh well


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 3, 2012)

Nar-Heru follows and searches as well.  Any secret doors he leaves for Forge and Lucien.

Edit:  Wow, there really is some sort of anti-perception gas in here.


----------



## ecayford (May 3, 2012)

Forge will search as well.

If a 177 doesn't find something I don't know what will!


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2012)

All that..to confirm there is nothing here.

The only, well obvious, way to go is to go back to were you dropped down, and then take that hall north.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 3, 2012)

Buckthorn will take one last look at the a pile of skulls in the chamber (the one where Lucian found the bracers) to see if there are any doors secret or otherwise covered by the skulls.  "Leave no... uh, skull unturned, I suppose..." (Perception)

If that search proves fruitless, he will suggest the party go back to where they were dropped in and go north from there (as opposed to east).  

Assuming he finds nothing, which seems likely, and assuming the rest of the party would follow him, Buckthorn would trundle back to the hallway and then go north.  He would proceed cautiously (Stealth) and keep an eye out for any traps (Perception again).

(Finally, a role above a 10!)


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2012)

_ba da bing_

You find nothing more in skulls, BUT

-Luican has the bracers
-Ghen has the armor
-Something happened to you in that archway, and you don't know what

Somehow, you avoid turning on the others and instead take the northern hall. You notice no traps and head about 90 feet north (Ghen has his light stone, and follows close enough so you can see, Lucian may or may not scout ahead). 

To your right (east) is, yes, another rusted door. A bit ahead to the left (west) the tunnel turns.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 4, 2012)

Nar-Heru follows Buckthorn down the hall.  He'll try and determine the nature of the the change Buckthorn went through, and what can be done to solve it. (I have a scroll of Remove Affliction if necessary.)


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2012)

The halfling's condition remains a mystery. And Nar-Heru feels no great concern about it.

The door and hall remain, neither checked nor entered.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 5, 2012)

Lucien silently creeps behind the halfling, keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2012)

Lucian, you give Buckthorn a good scare when he suddenly realizes you have been following him. 

I will assume you also check the door (this is on the east side of this hall the three of you have just gone down). It appears unlocked and untrapped, but stuck, like the others. 

As noted the hall also continues to the west.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 7, 2012)

Buckthorn will listed at the door (Perception).  If he hears nothing, he will go ahead and try to open the door (Strength).

How is Buckthorn feeling?  Perhaps he feels like his abilities have been enhanced for going through the archway?  Like he is more dexterous?  Like maybe +1 more dexterous?  Never hurts to hope.  Seriously, he'll try to ascertain what may have changed about himself.  (Perception?)


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2012)

Buckthorn: you force the door open and see a 10 foot wide, 30 foot long hall that seems to lead no where. 

As for your current condition, your sure its quite bad, even if there are no actual symptoms or indications. You just _know_. Something.


----------



## ecayford (May 7, 2012)

Forge will advance carefully down the 30 foot hallway searching for traps and secret doors.


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2012)

Forge, you--finally--fall in a pit.

You take damage, on top of the damage from the eye-feedback from before. You are also in some necrotic sludge (again!).

*Ghen* calls forth his spirit and prepares to heal Forge and Lucian....but maybe after Forge is done with the pit.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 8, 2012)

Buckthorn will cautiously approach the pit, wary for any other traps (Perception).  He'll throw down a length of rope (Hempen Rope 50ft) if needed to Forge and help Forge up.  "Hey Forge, anything interesting down there before you climb up.  I seem to recall us occasionally finding things of interest in pits in these gods forsaken tombs, crypts, necropolis, crawling with dead places."

After helping Forge up, Buckthorn would proceed a bit further down the hall, checking for traps, being especially mindful of a potential pit (most especially after having gone about another ten feet) from the pit Forge fell into). (Dungeoneering)


----------



## ecayford (May 8, 2012)

"Good idea"  Forge will take a quick look about then climb up the rope.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

Forge, you barely manage to notice the faint outline of what could be a secret door on the east side of the pit. 

You take 5 more damage from the sludge.

(but as your role was what it was, I will need another check to figure out how to open it).


----------



## ecayford (May 8, 2012)

I've found something!  Let me see if I can open this thing.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

You revert to your normal dungeon crawling dwarf self, and find the latch and easily open the door.  

Light is poor, but you think that after about 10 feet, the newly discovered hall opens up into a much larger space. 

You can feel it.


----------



## ecayford (May 8, 2012)

Does Forge also feel the continued necrotic energy as he moves carefully forward 10 feet?


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

No. He climbs out it as he leaves the pit.


----------



## ecayford (May 8, 2012)

Is there enough light for the dwarf to see in?  If so, he will cautiously advance as his compatriots follow.  "See if you can tie a rope to something up there in case we need a quick exit!"


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

Ghen will climb down and position his spirit to heal Lucian and Forge, who return to full hit points (though Forge is now down 1 surge). With his light you advance, and come to a ledge....and the necrotic sludge is back...



> This chamber collapses into a great chasm, and a steady outpouring of black necrotic sludge flows over the edge from great cracks in the walls. A greater torrent jets out from faults in the rough rock ofthe chasm, falling as a hissing curtain of necrotic rain.




You can see neither the bottom, nor the other side of the opening. 

Up top, there is the rusty door...


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 8, 2012)

OOC:  There is a door up a level that we didn't open?

After verifying the escape rope is secure, Nar-Heru feather falls down in to the pit and through the door, following the party to the chasm.  Nar-Heru approaches the edge and runs his staff along it, in case there is some invisible bridge.  (who knows?)  He'll look around for any other non obvious way across as well.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

The rusty door was a reference to the one you went through, in case you need something...to tie something...

(what a waste of a 20). Nar, it would be good to have *light* to see the bottom of this thing. You can perceive some sort of ledges(?) under the falling black sludge.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2012)

One more thing:

Does were you are standing, also a ledge, suddenly shift a little?


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 9, 2012)

The Tiefling slowly slides down the wall into the pit, following the others as the proceed through the new door. Seeing Nar's unsteady foothold on the precipice, Lucien gently places his hand on the wizard's shoulder, "Professor, don't stand there. It's not healthy." He kneels down at the edge and looks within and across.

Looking for the bottom, extra doors, and signs of any other (un)living things in the chamber besides us.

EDIT: Hmmm, looks dark. I think there's a hole here.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2012)

The ledge crumbling may explain why Lucian doesn't see much. But he is about to get a closer look!

Forge and Nar jump back in time (DM rolls 1....2...).

Lucian falls the 70 feet into a pool of necrotic sludge. Again! (Though the trauma of getting knocked off the bridge by the giant may have suppressed that memory). 

But he lands on his feet, like a cat. 

There is something down here the others should see.

And the necrotic stuff raining down the side: really not normal.


----------



## ecayford (May 9, 2012)

Forge will tie his length of rope to the other length of rope used to descend the first pit and throws it down to Lucien.  "You ok?  What do you see?"


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2012)

The rope from the top (assuming someone actually tied it to something) has maybe 5 spare feet. Tide with Forges 50 feet, you are still 15-20 feet short. And there is this stuff raining down the sides.

Forge also still can't see Lucian.


----------



## ecayford (May 9, 2012)

"Anyone have some more rope?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 9, 2012)

"Why yes, I do!"  Nar Heru adds his 50' of rope to the end and follows everyone down into the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2012)

dyermaker001 said:


> follows everyone down into the pit.




Nar clearly remains unconcerned. 

(I guess I will assume that some long rope, on which is drizzling necrotic sludge, is hanging down into the darkness and can be reached by Lucian)


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 9, 2012)

OOC: Yeah, well Dimension Door never really seemed useful until now.

If Nar-Heru slips or falls, he will feather fall to whatever safe are he can find.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2012)

(by email) The elf rethinks plunging into the chasm.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 9, 2012)

Buckthorn will attempt to get up on the ledge (Acrobatics) and then he will carefully climb down the rope (Athletics) and hopefully join Lucian at the bottom of the secret pit filled with inexplicable oozing necrotic sludge in near pitch darkness.  "Well, this sounds like a great idea."

He'll also look around when (if) he makes it to the bottom (Perception) and he will also try to figure out what the sludge is and if it might have any effects on the party (Dungeoneering).

OOC: maybe not with these rolls..


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 10, 2012)

Lucien peers into the darkness for the source of the new movement. when Buckthorn's arrival is noticed, he whispers, "Actually little brother, I was just leaving. Care to join me?"

The Tiefling looks up the wall as well to see if he can spot the remaining party "ey, professor, you got a light?"


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2012)

Necrotic rain lashes out at Buckthorn he descends, pulling him right into its deadly stream (15 damage). This doesn't seem good.

Buckthorn: up or down (I am guessing up).


----------



## ecayford (May 10, 2012)

Ghen or Nar, can you light a rock or something so we can throw it around and get a better idea of what we're looking at here?


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 10, 2012)

Nar lights up a small pebble and tosses it down to the tiefling and halfling.


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2012)

See attached (click a few times).

Lucian is standing in the "rain" by the platform at the base.

Buckthorn has been pulled right into that seemingly purple rain*. I am assuming Forge (?) is holding the rope.




*Let me guide you...


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 10, 2012)

"What are those?  Can you take a closer look before coming back up?  I think I saw some ledges along the way as the light was going down.  Maybe you can check those out too."


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2012)

_DM snickers...Narittude_



> Rough ledges jut out from the chasm's walls as the necrotic rain falls 70 feet to fill a wide pool. Above the surface of the pool a circular slab of white stone is set with four trapdoors, each one bearing the Devourer's face in dark colors.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 11, 2012)

Having had enough of the necrotic rain, yes Buckthorn will scurry back up the rope. He will not stop to check out any ledges.


----------



## TerraDave (May 11, 2012)

Buckthorn reverses course.

Lucian...stands in his painful puddle?

And, speaking of ledges and devil faces...what next?


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 11, 2012)

Lucien slowly begins the climb back up to the top.

Nar's lit pebble is left behind.


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2012)

Lucian, you take 7 damage (after res.) from standing in the pool, then you climb about 10 feet, (of the 70) when the shadow lashes out! (oh the irony). You take 14 damage (including your resistance/ 41 so far from the black well) and are pulled into the necrotic rain, which is slowing and further damaging.

Up or down?


----------



## Buckthorn (May 14, 2012)

Buckthorn will (risking a caustic comment from Nar-Heru) again approach the ledge and attempt to balance (Acrobatics).  "I wonder if there is a way to disable this infernal necrotic rain with those devil's faces... given our past experience with these gruesome visages." 

Buckthorn will also attempt to discern any sort of mechanism that trigger or disable on the rain on the devil's faces (Dungeoneering).  He wants to see if he can hit something with an arrow that might manipulate the faces (shooting at an eye, a mouth, etc.).  

If he has a guess then he will shoot at that.  Otherwise, he will attempt to shoot an arrow first at the devil's eye.  Then a mouth.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 15, 2012)

Lucien is still down there, right?  Can he just climb up onto the platform with the faces?  It looks like the rain is only at the edges.


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2012)

(In response to Forge Nar (I blame jet lag, not that it matters): YES. He can escape all the necrotic stuff if he gets on that platform.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 15, 2012)

Ever the hard headed one, Lucien continues his painful ascent.


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2012)

You pull yourself up another 15 feet or so. (new round). You now feel the full brunt of the necrotic rain (starting your turn in it/13-5=8 damage and slowed) and are again struck at by the tendrils that it seems to emit (15-5=10 damage and held under the rain). You are able to drag yourself up another 10 feet (with a move action). You are within 25 feet of the top, and can keep climbing..or?

Buckthorn: you solidly strike an eye. Nothing happens. Then you hit what may be a trapdoor over a mouth. It bounces off. Of course, if someone was down there with the righ skills (theivery...) they should be able to pop it open.


----------



## ecayford (May 15, 2012)

Forge will attempt to pull Lucien the final distance as he begins to slow and tire.


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2012)

Forge you begin to pull him up, but you see the tendrils coming! If only you could somehow pull him faster or more evasily.

Ghen tries to help (though it won't be enough by itself).


----------



## ecayford (May 15, 2012)

Forge will back away from the ledge as he pulls up Lucien (not pulling arm over arm but pulling backwards) in order to move away from the tendrils as much as possible.


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2012)

_sheesh...I guess with Ghen's help_

Forge manages to drag the rogue up with enough speed to allow him to evade the tendrils and get back top. With his oh so vital teleports preserved.

Leaving you were you started...


----------



## ecayford (May 15, 2012)

Allright ladies.  We know where we need to go now.  Let's come up with a better plan here.  I think Lucien and maybe Buckthorn need some attention Ghen.  I think we need those who can possibly open the trap doors down there as well as Ghen so that he can counteract some of the evil energies.  I can remain here to watch our backs until a way forward is discovered.


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2012)

At least its a proposal




ecayford said:


> Ghen so that he can counteract some of the evil energies.




_?_


----------



## TerraDave (May 16, 2012)

Ghen heals Lucian back to full (down 1 surge), again. He decides Buckthorn is ok for now.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 17, 2012)

Buckthorn will try this again.  He will balance on the ledge (Acrobatics), scurry down the rope (Athletics), run over to the devils mouth and see if he can trigger the secret door (Stealth).


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 17, 2012)

Lucien unceremoniously barfs black liquid all over the floor. "Ack! I don't think that water's fresh."


----------



## TerraDave (May 17, 2012)

You all see Buckthorn furiously scurry down the rope, even as the shadow tendrils again start to reach out for him...


----------



## TerraDave (May 18, 2012)

At first Buckthorn evades the tendrils! (roll 2)! He makes it about 40 feet, but then they strike again! He is pulled towards the wall and into the rain. In total he makes about another 20 feet, but is further bathed in the necrotic rain and yet again hit by the tendrils. (33 damage, probably bloodied). 

He has 10 feet to go...


----------



## TerraDave (May 18, 2012)

(by email)

Buckthorn makes an acrobatic move (or at least minor action) to jump off the rope and land on the platform. (next round). He crosses over and approaches the stone trapdoor in one of the four (red, yellow, green, and grey) devil mouths.


----------



## ecayford (May 18, 2012)

"You need any help down there?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 18, 2012)

"Try the red one!"


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 19, 2012)

Lucien sighs in resignation, takes a deep breath, then slides down the rope to the bottom.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 21, 2012)

Buckthorn will try the red one first.  He'll try to figure out if there is something mechanical first to trigger the secret door (Stealth).  If he can't see a trigger or something to manipulate, he'll try shooting two arrows into the devil's red maw.  If nothing happens, he would repeat moving on to the next color going clockwise.  He'll use second chance if he is hit again by the tendrils (for more than 10 damage).  Anything less than 10 damage, he will just grin and bear.


----------



## TerraDave (May 21, 2012)

*Crazy should be left to the professionals.*

_Thats even better then the last 20 you guys wasted_

Buckthorn carefully sneaks up on the trap door. He doesn't really look at it, but he approaches with great stealth. He is entirely successful. 

He then shoots some arrows. 

Meanwhile (partly by email) Lucian starts his descent. The tendrils lash out and hit (13 dmg after DR). The rogues decides infernal wrath will accomplish little and teleports 25 feet, and then just manages to grab the rope! He climbs down another 15 feet. (55 at this point...). He manages to just about climb/jump down to the platform as the tendrils lash him again. (roll 2!). They miss. He lands and walks over to the rogue, who is stealthly snipping at what may be a stone trap door in one of the four devil mouths.


----------



## ecayford (May 21, 2012)

Forge smacks his forehead!


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 21, 2012)

Once he ascertains that Buckthorn's arrows won't ricochet into his face, Lucien cautiously approaches the trap door (and the mad halfling) and begins looking for a latch, trap or both (on the door, not the halfling).


----------



## TerraDave (May 21, 2012)

_A roll of 19 works_

The tiefling notes that yes, its seems to be a kind of trap door, with a lock that could probably be opened...but he also notices:

The faint outline of an arcane glyph pulsing within the Devourer's mouth.

And in fact (with the 30 on the check), he may also notice a glyph in (at least) one of the other mouths as well.

Now, it may be possible for Lucian to somehow remove or at least temporarily disable the glyph. Assuming he needed to. Maybe.


----------



## ecayford (May 22, 2012)

"Your turn wizard.  Time to take the plunge and figure out what those symbols mean and if you can deactivate them.  We need to figure out if they can only be temporarily disabled like the one above so that I am not stranded up here holding a rope."

If it is determined that deactivation is temporary, Forge will have to join the others in the pit.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 22, 2012)

Buckthorn will wait to see if the wizard will take the bait.  Otherwise, if neither he nor Lucian attempts to, Buckthorn will attempt to disable the glyphs using Thievery.   Not stealth.


----------



## TerraDave (May 22, 2012)

_DM stops laughing..._

With one flick of the wrist, the glyph is bypassed. With another, the lock is popped.

And its confirmed, that the trap door was trapped, locked...

And fake. Leading no where.

Three more to go.


----------



## TerraDave (May 22, 2012)

Ghen starts to walk toward Nar, with his hands held out before him...closer...and closer


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 23, 2012)

Is there anyway to get a rope in the center of the pit away from the necrotic rain?  Maybe we can walk to the other side, tie one across and then drop one down from that.  If that doesn't seem feasible, Nar-Heru will leap (athletics) to the center of the pit, realying on his ring to gently lower him to the platform below.

If he lands on the platform (maybe will some help from the halfling and tiefling) he will study the glyphs (arcana) if not, he will climb up on the platform as quickly as possible. (Athletics)


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

Nar, you make your jump, start falling, and actually manage to avoid the tendrils! (another roll of 2!). You land on the platform.

You confirm another glyph (on lets say the green one). You can't remove it, but this helps the other two a bit (+2 on a thievery check to remove).


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 23, 2012)

Lucien tries his luck.

EDIT: You have GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

Lucian, you detonate the glyph. A cloud of poison gas engulfs the three of you. Damage (as rolled) plus you are slowed (save, at a penalty, removes).

_Buckthorn: -81 HP, slow poison, not looking good
Forge: -1 HS
Ghen: In good shape!
Lucian: -46 HP, -1HS, slow poison, 
Nar: -33 HP, slow poison,_


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 23, 2012)

"Any wonder I didn't want to come down here?"

Is the door still close after the glyph explodes?  Or is it fake as well?  Nar-Heru will wait until Buckthorn is better off before examining the next glyph.


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

You will be waiting for a while?

EDIT: Its still locked, but the glyph may be inactive, at least for a while.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 23, 2012)

I thought he might to spend some surges before we risk another explosion.  I guess you are saying that isn't an option right now?


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

_non magic healing?!?...in charecter..._

Buckthorn might be able to shrug off some damage, but Ghen might not be able to help him.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 23, 2012)

Buckthorn Can Buckthorn use second chance on damage from a trap? (not sure if that counts as an attack or not... suspect not, but just in case...) either way, he will spend a healing surge use his second wind.

Buckthorn will then approach the green devil mouth.  

To Lucian and Nar - you may want to step back a few feet just in case this goes badly.  Buckthorn will wait until Lucian and Nar step back.  He will then try to disable the glyph on the green mouth.  (Thievery)


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

_Yes, you can burn surges out of combat...I am just to use to Ghen...but I guess he won't be around forever._

Buckthorn realizes that the glyph is not active, now, and pops open the lock. (see what a nice DM I am). This also leads nowhere. (well kinda). 

Yellow and grey remain.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 23, 2012)

"Ok, now I'll try the yellow"


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

Acid sprays everywhere. Damage (as rolled) plus vulnerable 5 to more damage (also a hard save). 

This probably means the glyph is temporarily disabled.


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

Ghen looks at Forge. Looks down. Looks at Forge.

Starts calling whatever spirits might lie in this dismal place for help. 

"Wings would be good".

At Forge: "Can you do something about those tendrils as I am climbing down?"

_Buckthorn: -83 HP, -1 HS, slow poison, vuln. acid, not looking good
Forge: -1 HS
Ghen: In good shape! But not for long!
Lucian: -71 HP, -1HS, slow poison, vuln. acid, bloodied
Nar: -58 HP, slow poison, vuln. acid, bloodied_


----------



## ecayford (May 23, 2012)

Forge pulls his magic hand axe and waits for the tendrils to appear to attack Ghen (readied action for when they do appear).  Marks either way.  Damage probably irrelevant.


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2012)

Forge, you find throwing the axe and manning (dwarfing?) the rope to be a challenge...

The axe disrupts the tendrils, but it is not enough to overcome the shifters own lack of spryness. Ghen is hit and pulled into the necrotic rain (15 dmg). His strong instincts coming into play, he then pushes back off the wall. (end round, those who need a save can make one). He's gone down about 15 feet. 

Yells up "Maybe something else"


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2012)

placeholder


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2012)

_Unrecognized glyphs and sigils, some vaguely reminiscent of holy symbols,flare with a violet light along the walls._

You know you have traveled from the mortal world(s) to the Sea Beyond the Stars and now are in what is sometimes known as an "outer plane". You aren't sure which one. 

The hall ends in a closed door.


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2012)

Forge will approach the door and examine it for traps and how it opens.


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2012)

The door appears untrapped and can be opened normally.


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2012)

Forge will open the door.


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2012)

What you see seems vaguely familiar. 



> A dark laboratory is cluttered with shelves and oversized tables strewn with equipment and scrolls. A faint haze of mist twists above three stone vats set across the chamber.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 31, 2012)

Nar-Heru scans the room (without entering) for any magical effects or residue.  How does it compare to the previous version we've been in?  More or less magic?


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2012)

The contents of the vats are certainly magical...you would need to get closer to tell specifics. 

The lab stuff on the table seems very interesting. You would probably like to learn more. But is seems more like parts of or tools for something rather finished magic items or anything like that. 

And their is a creepiness here that somehow seems both deeper and more elevated then in Moil or (what could be called) the shadow tomb.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 1, 2012)

"Didn't we just leave this party?"

Lucien slowly enters the room and shifts right 5 feet, staying near the wall.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 1, 2012)

Buckthorn will also enter the room.  Stealthily.  (Stealth) This time he means Stealthily.  Buckthorn will also stay near the wall.  He will look at the vats -anything spraying/oozing/fluttering out of the vats? (Perception).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 1, 2012)

You both quietly enter the room. 

The vat to your right is filled with a strange, roiling, green substance. The center is empty. To the left, it is unantuarly black whirlpool. Each emits an eldritch mist.

Lucian: something else is _off_ about this room. (but what is new?)


----------



## ecayford (Jun 1, 2012)

Forge scans the room for any hidden enemies.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 1, 2012)

*Not exactly like before*

(perhaps realizing that Forge and Nar were lurking at the door). Two figures arise from behind the vats. Forge’s vigilance prevents you from being surprised.  







Their gaze is death. Nar knows them as Bodaks. And they have big axes. 

_Lucian wins initiative…he goes, then they go, then you all go._

Buckthorn: SpOArrws | Paranoid: will +2
Forge: 8 HS | Lethargic: Fort +2
Ghen: 5 HS | MomGl CLWM | Distracted: Int +4
Lucian: Cloak, Boots | Mistrustful: no moving through allied spaces
Nar: 6 HS | Staff | Wrathful: grant CA


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 2, 2012)

Shards of metal fly across the room.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 2, 2012)

You send your blades and blind one (or both?) of them (remind if there is a miss effect). 

You also feel their agonizing gaze...but your armor (and nature) protects you from any damage! (there is also a small miss effect...)

_their turn coming_.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss effect: damage, no blindness.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2012)

The apparently still sighted one walks to the wall, almost like a golem in its unliving manner, takes a step next to the rogue, and hacks into into him. The rogue shakes off some of the necrotic damage, but not being _dazed_ or _weakened_. 

Most you feel its dark gaze on you. 

They speak in a dark tongue, a form of ancient Primordian, twisted by Abyssal milenias. The other turns its sighlight gaze to the now weakened rogue and draws forth his life. Lucian drops, at 0 hp. (-5 for blindness, but its vs fort...).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 4, 2012)

Forge moves into position between the two undead and unleashes come and get it.  

Attack for the second unblinded bodak.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 4, 2012)

If Nar-Heru knows anything else (powers, vulnerabilities, resistances) about the Bodaks (Arcana knowledge check +2 for the book,) he will shout out to everyone.

Then he'll Summon Magma Beast, behind the unblind Bodak.  It will attack.  Then Nar will move back 1 square.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2012)

Their gaze brings death. In this case, maybe after being hit by their axe. Vunrability: holy light. 

Which Ghen is already waiting to unleash. He should also be able to revive the rogue.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2012)

*Forge:* you provoke one bodak to attack you and make it pay (32 damage, using the “b&p” crit die)! The other one ignores you, perhaps not seeing you. You then totally fail to bash and pummel the first, perhaps due to its truly horrid gaze. (I had to use the first two rolls). In your rage like fury you instead trip and fall prone. But then you make an incredible comeback strike, devastating the life-sucker! (though its not quite ichored yet). 

Did I mention the gaze? You take 20 necrotic damage (and suffered -2 on attacks…not that it mattered). 

Nar: you call forth your beast, but fail to hit (I will assume the beast takes the 5 damage).  

The Vats: seem to stir.

*Ghen*: calls forth a healing word for Lucian (surge plus roll below) and a healing word on the two bodaks. He takes 10 damage for his trouble (needs a pretty high roll to hit).

Manages to hit the blind one. The other shakes off the radiant power.

EDIT: map attached.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 4, 2012)

Forge prepares his defenses. . .  If hit by a melee attack that looks like he could block, he'll trigger shield edge block (-4 to attack roll) and attack +17 v. fortitude for 2d6+6 damage.  If he's bloodied, he'll trigger reactive surge or free action second wind, depending on whether he has used his immediate action.  If hit by a melee attack and not bloodied and can't block, he'll trigger storm sheild for 2d6 damage.  This is his general posture out of turn going forward.  Of course, he'll use his opportunity attack if opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckthorn will shift One square to the east (right). He will name the closest Bodak as his Hunters Quarry.  He will shoot at the Bodak using Twin Stike. Also, he will shout a question to Nar: "Does averting our eyes avoid the gaze effect? If we covered our eyes would we avoid damage?" (trying to clarify if damage is due to us looking at it or it at us). If attacked, Buckthorn will use Second Chance.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 4, 2012)

It's also granting combat advantage because it's dazed by forge's mighty strike.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckthorn steps and hits the dazed bodak (which prevents it from making an AoO in response...this is a good thing) with an arrow. 

Lucian tries to skewer it, and, regardless of what happens, takes advantage of its dazed condition to walk away from it. EDIT: or would if he wasn't dazed and weakened. Which he no longer is. 

EDIT: sadly, he misses. (gaze offsets CA, Lucian ignores the necrotic damage).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2012)

_The attack penalty you are taking probably reflects a natural gaze aversion._ 

*Forge*, they communicate in their twisted tongue, then attack while flanking. You block the blind one with your shield! (make your bonus attack on your turn.) The other one just misses! (roll 4). 

The blindness does end.

Buckthorn: -5 HP, 5 HS*| Paranoid+: will +2 | SpOA
Forge: -20 hp; 8 HS | Lethargic+: Fort +2 | C&GI, B&P, AP, SEB
Ghen: -10 HP, 5 HS | Distracted+: Int +4 | MomGl, CLWM, Ast Wve, HlWd
Lucian:  55 HP,5 HS* | Mistrustful: no moving through allied spaces | Cloak, Boots, BlBrg |
Nar: 6 HS | Wrathful: grant CA | Mgm Bst, Staff 

Bodaks: one ichored. 

*one HS assumed lost do to unclear damage at end of last session.

_Please post by Tuesday night!_


----------



## ecayford (Jun 4, 2012)

As the bodak raises his axe to strike the dwarf, he eats the edge of Forge's sheild. Forge smashes his axe on the flanked bodak and follows through with an upward strike at the second bodak's thigh. Forge continues his frenzied attack and each bodak's flesh opens (at the start of their turn).

Sheild edge block; Arm's master challenge; minor for sheilded sides (+2 ac and reflex and no flanking ca); rain of steel still on.

As usual, forge will use reactive surge (imm. reaction) and/or tempered in blood (free action) if bloodied by either bodak.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

Daring gamble.

Vaulting charge at the nearest target with infernal sneak attack.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 5, 2012)

A force (Spectral Ram, push 3 hit/miss, prone on hit)seems to grab the blinded Bodak and slams it about the room before depositing it in the black vat. (if possible, otherwise behind it.) Nar-Heru the retreats 2 more squares, desperate to remain away from the Bodak gaze.

If the Bodak near the Magma Beast is still up after Lucien's vicious assault, Nar-Heru will leave it to attack again, otherwise it should charge the other Bodak on it's own.

EDIT: Eleven accuracy on for the Spectral Ram


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2012)

*Forge*, you make a hard smash with the shield, but then fall prone and fail to hit (maybe this is how you avoid being flanked). You take 15 damage.

Lucian steps back and makes a dramatic attack at the bodak (I assume there is no net change in position). It takes great damage. (+7 to AC and daring gambit 1 round).

Nar: the spectral ram remains as successful as always. You do knock the thing into the vat, EDIT: and it is knocked prone. The other is struck by the beast. 

The Vats: Boil.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2012)

Ghen seeks to "turn" the two Bodaks. 

(He chooses however not to move them....)

Their unpleasent aura means only 1 is hit. But it is the ichored one now perhaps literally on its last leg. Ghen takes 10 damage.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 6, 2012)

Buckthorn will shift one square to the east (right).  He will stay on the Bodak he named as his Quarry.  He will attack with Thundertusk Boar Strike to try to push the Bodak from flanking forge.  

Edit: Assuming Buckthorn hit once, he would push the Bodak one square south (Down).

OOC Edit: Dmg for the 2nd arrow should be 1d8, not 2, for Thundertusk Boar Strike.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2012)

(giving you the benefit of the doubt) Buckthorn places an arrow right through the standing Bodak. It crumples and begins to slowly disolve.


From the vat of dark matter a claw emerges.  The other bodak pulls itself out and above the dwarf (athletic move action). The axe comes down, and just makes it past the dwarf's sheild. Forge is dazed and weakened. Then (action point) it unleashes its deadly gaze. (roll 15...) Forge is at 0 hp and dying. (Ill give a 50-50 chance for him to act in the next round if healed).

_For the map...there is one bodak standing by Forge...not the one by the table, which is dead_.

_Please post by Thursday afternoon. _


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nar-Heru unleashes a magical bolt of fire (Magic Missile, 11 damage) at the remain Bodak, and steps back 1 more square, keeping his distance from the creature.

Not receiving any new command the magma beast charges the Bodak and attacks.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 6, 2012)

Shadowy tendrils. If it hits, the bodak is teleported directly away from Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2012)

Only the missile hits.

Then.

The Vats: Erupt. 

(note, this was entirely random).

One black tendril reaches for Ghen, but somehow the cleric dodges it!

*Forge*, still technically a living creature, is not so lucky, as two green and one black tendril reach out for him (again, random).  (He takes 40 damage. He has various conditions, depending on his saves, which technically come before this…)

Then a green tendril and black tendril seem to entwine him…drawing the last life out of him, and somewhere deep inside he pushes back: Not dead yet! The black tendril is hurled back and the Vat splutters! (roll 1 on secondary attack).  

Buckthorn: -15 HP, 5 HS*| Paranoid+: will +2 | SpOA, TBS
Forge: Neg 40 hp; 8 HS | _various conditions, depending_, Lethargic+: Fort +2 | C&GI, B&P, AP, SEB, ShS, AMC
Ghen: -20 HP, 5 HS | Distracted+: Int +4 | MomGl, CLWM, Ast Wve, HlWd, TUd
Lucian:  55 HP,5 HS* | Mistrustful: no moving through allied spaces | Cloak, Boots, BlBrg, VCh, ShTnd |
Nar: -5 hp 6 HS | Wrathful: grant CA | Mgm Bst, Staff , Ram, EAcc, SptRm

Beast: -15 hp

Bodaks: one remains.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow!  Rough night!  Forge's soul struggles to resist the call.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2012)

Ghen summons his spirit in between Forge and Buckthorn. He calls forth its healing power (surge + 3 for Forge, dice, no surge, for Buckthorn). 

He then calls forth his mantle of glory, its radiant power healing and attacking! (Lucian and Forge each get, and use, surge + 8)

He then spends an action point and throws a sacred flame at the Bodak.

Holy radiance is everywhere! The Bodak is ichored. 

Forge, you are awake, but are also dazed, weakened (one save) and slowed (another save). But you get a save, now, thanks to the flame.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2012)

ALSO:


Ghen looks at Nar. Looks at the vats. Looks at Nar.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 6, 2012)

Save vs dazed/weakened


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 7, 2012)

Buckthorn will name the standing Bodak as his Hunter's Quarry and will fire using Spikes of the Manticore.

To Nar: "Any idea what those things are in the vat?"  In the absence of any arcane wisdom, does Buckthorn recognize what's in the vats... and more importantly how to kill them (strengths / weaknesses) (Dungeoneering)


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 7, 2012)

You don’t think the thing is a thing…more like some kind of raw energy, maybe attracted to living flesh? You don’t think its like a normal trap either. You may be able to dodge the eldritch emissions, but think its better to avoid all together. 

You miss the Bodak but succeed in hitting the magma beast. 

The Bodak turns to Lucian. Again. Hits. Again. (dazed & weakened, but standing)


Buckthorn: -5 HP, 5 HS*| Paranoid+: will +2 | SpOA, TBS, Spks Mntc
Forge: 66 hp; 6 HS | dazed & weakened, slowed, prone, Lethargic+: Fort +2 | C&GI, B&P, AP, SEB, ShS, AMC
Ghen: -20 HP, 5 HS | Distracted+: Int +4 | MomGl, CLWM, Ast Wve, HlWd, TUd
Lucian:  74 HP,4 HS* | dazed & weakened, Mistrustful: no moving through allied spaces | Cloak, Boots, BlBrg, VCh, ShTnd |
Nar: -5 hp 6 HS | Wrathful: grant CA | Mgm Bst, Staff , Ram, EAcc, SptRm

Beast: -30 hp

Bodak: ichored.

_Keep posting!_


----------



## ecayford (Jun 7, 2012)

In a heroic display of grit, the battered dwarf shrugs off the deadly necrotic energy, rises to his feet and lashes out at the bodak.

Fighter's grit (ignore dazed, weakened and slowed until end of next turn) - minor
Move to stand and brash strike with combat advantage (grants CA to bodak as well)

Grrr!!  Looks like it's only crits or misses for me today.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 8, 2012)

A pair of quick slashes lash out against the Bodak. The tiefling vanishes (dancer's action), reappearing in the northeast corner.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2012)

*Forge*, you shake off the condition. Lucian, you make a good hit, given your weakened state, but being dazed, cannot do the rest. You also shed the condition (Lucian was not slowed). 

The Vats: green comes from the one. Somehow Forge is actually missed, but Ghen is not, and its his turn to be dazed (+14 damage). The black one, which had gone quite, starts to bubble again.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nar-Heru shoots another magic missile at the Bodak.

Nar dismisses the Magma Beast (before it dies)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2012)

Nar, you hit the Bodak. You ignore the vats.

Ghen, perhaps due to his daze, charges the bodak with his mighty greatsword of disruption.

Thats got to mean _something_.

The bodak is gravely injured.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 8, 2012)

Buckthorn will shoot at the Bodak and Magma beast, using Split the Tree.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 8, 2012)

Please don't shoot my Magma Beast.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha sorry - buckthorn meant the creature in the vat.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2012)

The bodak collapses and also begins to disolve. (Note: there are still some "remnants" of the first one). 

The magna beast vanishes...one way or another. 

Vats, still bubbling along.

(Going next, technically its Lucian and Forge's turn...then the Vats, then you can all go...but EVERYONE can post ideas...suggestions...etc.)

_Keep posting _


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 8, 2012)

"I think everyone should step back into the hallway, and then can I test the vats with some Scorching Bursts to see how they react."


----------



## ecayford (Jun 8, 2012)

Forge takes the wizard's advice and backs out of the room.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucien follows the dwarf.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 10, 2012)

The green vat lashes out, missing buckthorn but hitting the cleric (18 dmg, still dazed).

The black vat hits buckthorn, and the ever retreating Nar (11 dmg and each slowed). 

_You may all go..._


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nar-Heru creates a pillar of fire centered on the black vat (scorching burst).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 10, 2012)

you unleash your fire on the shadow essence and it has the effect that Nar could have easily predicted: none.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 11, 2012)

"If we back out of the room far enough, the essence in these vats should go inert again. Then we can plan how to get passed it while it sleeps."


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2012)

Ghen uses his action to leave (and takes the spirit with him), pleased to see the bodaks destroyed.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 12, 2012)

You all back up. (see attached). 

The vats still lash. Buckthorn is missed _three_ times (in part thanks to cover). Ghen is hit again (13 dmg, also slowed).

_EDIT: its looks like, from the map, that Lucian at least got over the slowed condition...he is lucky_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nar-Heru summons his mage hand and closes the door.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 12, 2012)

If prior experience is any guide we know there is a door on the other side of the room, the one that in a previous or future time is covered by red mold.  We can try and make it across to the other side or we can send nar and lucien in to see if they can deactivate the vats.  I'd choose the first.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 12, 2012)

Ghen mumble something about turning invisible. Then he looks around, turns to his spirit, and asks:

"Why did we come in here again?"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 13, 2012)

Lucien shakes his head. "It took some time for the necrotic essence to flare up. If we move quickly, we may bypass it before it notices we're there. That is of course, assuming the other door opens."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nar-Heru thinks really hard about what he saw from the vats.  Can he think of any weaknesses the green and black oozes might have that we could exploit?


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 13, 2012)

First, he thinks Lucian might actually be write about activating and de-activating (I know...). Also, he thinks he can reduce the power of the released energy (arcana check) if they reactivate, but otherwise, the corrupted aetherial essence is too potent for him to destroy or totally stop.

And what did Ghen say?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 14, 2012)

"I propose lucien quickly advance to where we expect the door to be, while I attempt to suppress the vats.  Once the exit is clear, we can all proceed."


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 15, 2012)

_for our records..._


Buckthorn: -5 HP, 5 HS*| Paranoid+: will +2 | SpOA, TBS, Spks Mntc
Forge: 66 hp; 6 HS | Lethargic+: Fort +2 | C&GI, B&P, AP, SEB, ShS, AMC
Ghen: -47 HP, 5 HS | Distracted+: Int +4 | MomGl, CLWM, Ast Wve, HlWd, TUd, AP, HSp, GSwD, ManoG,
Lucian:  74 HP,4 HS* | Mistrustful: no moving through allied spaces | Cloak, Boots, BlBrg, VCh, ShTnd |
Nar: -5 hp 6 HS | Wrathful: grant CA | Mgm Bst, Staff , Ram, EAcc, SptRm


----------



## ecayford (Jun 15, 2012)

"Bah, I'll find the door. Wizard, do what you can to protect me."

Forge will double move to the other side of the room where the door was in the other dimensions and see if he can find the door.

If he has to run to get to the other side he will.  Still has reactions to being bloodied that he will take if he needs to.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 15, 2012)

It takes about 12 seconds for Forge to stomp across the room and find and open the secret door. 

The vats don't react, yet. With the (top) door open, you again see the eldrtich mist coalescing over the two full vats, the mysterious laboratory items, and the cloaks and possibly some other remnants of the bodaks.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 15, 2012)

"Wait a few moments before following!  I'll reopen the door on a count of 20!  Check the bodies on your way through!"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 16, 2012)

"anyone know if Bodaks reconstitute?"


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2012)

Ghen is slightly confused on the first part of the dwarf's instructions (is Forge still in the vat lab?)


----------



## ecayford (Jun 17, 2012)

Forge opens the secret door 20 Seconds after getting through


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 17, 2012)

" Lets go!" Nar-Heru makes a run for the secret door, then will attempt to suppress the vats.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2012)

Nar quickly crosses the chamber. 

The vats don't do anything, yet. But seconds are ticking.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 18, 2012)

check the bodies and cloaks!

To hell with it.  Forge runs back in the check the bodies and cloaks.  If history is any guide, we should find something we need in this room.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 19, 2012)

The thief darts over to the nearest corpse and loots it before the dwarf can reach it.

Once that's done, he bolts for the door.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2012)

Ghen vanishes (and almost runs into Forge as they reach the necrotized cloak). 

Between the dwarf and the tiefling, they find a mithril key, the end of which is shaped like a skull.

Nar stays by the secret door, Buckthorn by the entrance, perhaps all this has gotten to him. 

Nar magic doesn't empower the vats, but certainly doesn't suppress them as they erupt. 

Nar is hit twice by the green vat (I will say the 1 rules out any defensive magic/32 damage and slowed) and Buckthorn once by the black vat (16 damage and slowed). Forge is missed.

_Nar is down by the secret door, Buckthorn is up towards the top, the other three are in the middle.  _


----------



## ecayford (Jun 19, 2012)

Any other loot?

Forge, seeing the ranger stumble will grab him and sprint out of the room, shutting the door as soon as everyone is through.

Mechanically, Forge will delay his turn until Buckthorn can double move as far as he can across the room (maybe running if necessary).  He should be able to get close enough for Forge to throw him over his shoulder and sprint out of the room (run action).  Everyone else should be able to make it out on their own.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually, one of the great axes seems to be in fairly good condition, inspite of everything.

There is _something_ about it. 

Forge readies his maneuver.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucien takes the loot and scrambles for the new door.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2012)

The thief has the axe! (actually maybe its good, as the fighter has to carry the ranger).


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 19, 2012)

Buckthorn will run across the chamber, attempting to avoid getting hit by the ooze (Stealth).  If hit, he will use his second chance.  He'll let the dwarf execute his maneuver... only if there is no other alternative.

Edit:  Ooof, guess that's what I get for not posting in awhile.  I think the board _knows_ and is punitive.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 20, 2012)

Forge recognizes the ranger is in worse shape then he thought and jumps forward to catch him up and race out of the room.  

"Better your pride then your flesh..."

After we're out of the room safely, forge will have a look at the axe.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 20, 2012)

Forge slings the ranger over his shoulder and you all make it through the door. Being a super-genius, Nar closes it after you make it through.

Familiar stairs lead downward. Ghen mumbles something about resting.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghen realizes you are waiting for him.

(commence EZ healing)

He spends about 10 minutes healing. Everyone is returned to full. Forge, Nar, and Ghen each use a surge. Lucian and Buckthorn benefit from surge less healing. 

The stairs await.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 22, 2012)

During the rest, Forge will examine the axe.  After that, Forge will lead the way to the waiting pit trap in whatever incarnation it's in now.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nar-Heru takes a look at the axe as well.  He will then follow forge towards the pit.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 24, 2012)

Buckthorn will follow the party down the stairs to the pit trap, watching for traps and also listening (Perception) for sounds of any creatures stirring.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 25, 2012)

*Forge* (and Nar): it is a cruel and wicked axe indeed (+4 reaper's axe). It is a great axe. At least right now.

Lucian: this may remind you, you are carrying some funky arm covers (level 17 skull bracers).

You all head to the pit. 

It is pretty familiar....but there is one notable difference:



> A shimmering bridge of force covers a 30 foot long and 10 foot deep pit, which has hundreds of sharpened spikes set into its floor.




_keep going_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 28, 2012)

"That axe might be worth giving your shield up for until I can transfer the enchantment for you." Nar-Heru taps the force bridge with his staff.  Assuming there is no reaction "I think we've established that I shouldn't go first.  Do we have enough rope left for the standard procedure?"


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2012)

The bridge feels solid.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nar roll dice


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 2, 2012)

dm counters


----------



## ecayford (Jul 2, 2012)

Not trusting this bridge in the least, Forge will tie a length of rope to himself (assuming there is enough left) and take a flying leap across. He won't make it all the way but hopefully far enough to finish the crossing with another short hop.

That should get him five squares.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 3, 2012)

You make your leap and land short on the glimmering plane of force. It shatters, doing damage, both itself and from the fall (and maybe you hit a spike). 

As you lie on the bottom, you realize that a shimmering field is now above you.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 3, 2012)

Has the rope been cut off?  Forge will test the field with another bit of useless junk from the pit or his adventurer's kit.   Does it burst into flames or something?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 4, 2012)

_make a save for the rope..._

Whatever you throw bounces off. It looks solid, again.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 4, 2012)

Save


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 4, 2012)

The others see Forge fade to a hazy bump under the arcane floor of force, leaving a twain rope atop it.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 5, 2012)

"I'll try a gentler approach."  Nar-heru will carefully walk across the bridge.  If anything happens to cause a fall, he will activate his ring and fall gently, attempting to avoid any spikes.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 5, 2012)

At about mid bridge, the field rumbles beneath you, and shards start to fly, but you complete your journey with minimal damage (see role). 

_your not sure if this was due to your plan, or just luck_


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 6, 2012)

Buckthorn will also try to gingerly cross the bridge (acrobatics?).   Does there appear to be a mechanism, gear, lever, etc. that might turn the field on/off that Buckthorn can see? (Dungeoneering).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 7, 2012)

You--still--see no such lever. You move deftly across the field, but not deftly enough, and find yourself falling through. Your acrobatics does reduce the damage.

You join Forge, trapped under the field.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 8, 2012)

A check of the walls alongside the pit is made to check for climbability.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2012)

_he lives!_

Its a little harder then climbing, say, a brick wall (athletics check, DC mid 20s, fail by more then 4 will fall, move at half speed, so a full round and couple of checks to cover the distance).


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 9, 2012)

Buckthorn will make an attempt to climb up the wall of the pit (Athletics)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Buckthorn: you easily climb up, and then bump your wee head on the force field.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 10, 2012)

Forge shouts through the forcefield.  "Wizard, can you push your hand through the field from up there?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Nar-Heru can hear forge, he will slam the end of his staff on the bridge, trying to shatter it.  If he can't heat, he will shout down "Can you hear me down there? "

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 10, 2012)

He can't see Forge very well, but he hears enough to get the idea.

The field _does_ crack, but then the cracks begin to fade.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2012)

Timing will be critical here.  Perhaps Buckthorn can jump from my shoulders after Nar breaks the field before it can close up again.  If we do this Forge will assist the jump.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 14, 2012)

Once the dwarf and halfling are ready, Nar-Heru bashes at the bridge with his staff until it shatters.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecayford (Jul 16, 2012)

Athletics check


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 16, 2012)

Nars staff bounces back and almost hits him in the head, even as Forge hurls Buckthorn upward, smashing him into the field, at which point he falls right back and hits the dwarf.

The field bursts (and then starts to reform) Forge and Buckthorn fall prone.

(but you could try again)


----------



## ecayford (Jul 17, 2012)

Forge will try again to fliing the halfling through the field (after Nar opens it of course)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 17, 2012)

Smash Smash


----------



## ecayford (Jul 18, 2012)

Edit to above:  "Tap Tap"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 18, 2012)

Third time's a charm?

"Quick, toss Buckthorn now!"


----------



## ecayford (Jul 18, 2012)

forge tries to assist the halfling in his jump.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 19, 2012)

OK...Forge is much more coordinated this time, waiting for Nar to break the field then hurling up the halfling and quickly following. 

The shattering of the field causes a small amount of damage.

Lucian and Ghen are still on the other side (will post...for Ghen at least..later today)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 19, 2012)

Ghen calls for the aid of the spirits and starts running....

The spirits respond and he sails, almost angelically, over the gap. 

He then has his spirit walk across. He seems a bit odder, a bit even odder, then normal.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 22, 2012)

"Lucien?  Joining us?"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 24, 2012)

The thief warily eyes the wall....


----------



## ecayford (Jul 24, 2012)

Assuming the thief makes it across, shall we continue?  I think we know where we are going by now.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2012)

Lucian, you make a nice drop, bounce off the field, then manage to recover and cross. Some damage is taken.

You are all on other other side.

The tunnel continues, there is an opening after about 40 feet on your right ("north").


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 13, 2012)

Pass the pit, the party made a lurching trip back to the shadow tomb, and sought out the double doors, the keys for which they hopefully found in the same yet different vat chambers.  

The ranger guided them back through the poisoned sphere, seemingly diabolical devil mouth, bridge over stirring (un)dead, catacomb, more tricky devil mouths, and back to the great double mithral doors. 

Nar trying to insert the keys one at a time into the doors did not work. Ghen placing both in at the same time did. 

Before them…



> A broad circular chamber stands beyond the open doors, its floor sunken 20 feet below. In the center of the chamber, a fantastic device hangs in mid air just below the ceiling a spinning web of platinum cables and black iron rods set with hundreds of blazing gems. A crackling pillar of eldritch power arcs down from the engine, disappearing into a teleportation circle set into the stone floor.










The device is all too reminiscent of the one from the garden of graves. The wizard sees if he can disrupt it…he can, and when he does:



> The pillar of eldritch energy  suddenly flares brilliant white. A human skull emerges from it, floatigg unsupported in midair, eyes and teeth set with brilliant gems. "Defilers" it shrieks as it rises to attack.




Acererak is back! And Lucian responds by teleporting next to the demi-lich and hurling it to the ground, allowing Forge to pound on it as the others shoot arrows and spells at it. It retaliates by starting to drain the rogues soul (confirming he has one), then Forge’s, then Nar’s, but Ghen disrupts the draining and with some luck, the party seems to have the edge. 

Nonetheless, at some point the skull, after taking vast damage, breaks from the ground, consuming a stored soul to reverse some of skull cracking inflicted on it.  It hides in the strange machine, and the party turns its attention back to it. Buckthorn uses an arrow to attach a rope to it, and Forge and Lucian make their way up…the skull strikes back, alternating its soul draining with deadly shadow rays.

Lucian finally succumbs, the soul drawn into the skull. But then the party brings down the mighty engine, showering the ground with gems! Then the skull consumes Lucian’s soul to continue the fight! Ghen is dropped by shadow rays! But Forge heals him and the damage to the skull continues, thanks in large part to relentless attacks from the ranger.

It crumbles. Dangerous, but not the threat it posed in the original tomb (well, except to Lucian)….this could be a testament to the greater power and better tactics of the party, or the destruction of the machine (and the fact that the previous time was more of a 1e-4e hybrid), but in any case, this Acererak seems to be a mere shadow of itself. 

The shadow dancer remains dead. Ghen begins the long ritual to bring him back, even as the tomb begins to warp and decay around them, with the occasional swell and break. A room with Shadar-kai treasure is found (teleported off their dead bodies). Meanwhile, Nar starts to drain the energy from every spare magic item he can get his hands on. 
Ghen, during the long ritual, seems to indicate that his destiny lies elsewhere. 

The soul of the tiefling is restored. The portal, destination unknown, is opened. They go.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/327681-legacy-death-part-v-dead-eye-storm.html


----------

